# Teach goats their names...



## Catahoula (Sep 26, 2012)

How do I teach them their names??? My two 7 month old wethers are always together...and would run to me...together. They seem to do everything...together. How do I teach them their names...to come when call separately (if that's possible). I call their names and give them treats but I don't think it means anything to them...especially when they are always together. I tried couple time putting one in the pen while I work with the other. They became very upset and just panic. Got any tips for me in training them anything??    I will be LOST when I get two more!


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 26, 2012)

I have no clue how to teach each individual one their name. For me, it's just kind of happened over time...I never really tried to get them to learn their names. My ewes kind of know their names, but they've been learning them over the past 3-6 yrs, with me calling them in from the flock to get feed or if I take them on a halter. My old ewe is to the point now where I say her name and she looks at me. My 3 yr old ewe sometimes looks at me when I say her name. I have to yell "c'mon, girls" to get them to run to me. That's what my neighbor would yell when the ewes would get fed so I've been using the same phrase since they already know it & respond to it.

I had a ewe (she died about 2 yrs ago), Lily, who would baa when I said her name and she would come when I would say "come here, Lily!" gosh do I miss that ewe. And my old ram Billy would come when I called him. My new ram Hank, doesn't acknowledge the name "Hank," but rather "Hanky." 

But my lambs don't know their names...when I call "come here, babies!" they both come running because they expect me to have feed, but then I just catch the one I want and let the other go on their merry way. I do try to use the names Katy Perry and Lady Gaga but I think that's a bit much for them to try to remember  I think the one or two syllable names are better.

I think when you get more goats, it would be easier for you to take one away and work with him individually to get him to learn & recognize his name.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 27, 2012)

raisins or bits of carrot work.   Stand with both goats while they are browsing.  Call a name.  give the one you called a raisin or bit of carrot.   Then call the other one. give that one a carrot bit or raisin.  (Just one bit so you can do it over and over.)  Do this every day for about 10 minutes - maybe a couple times a day.    Be sure and randomly call the names.   Sometimes the same name several times.   

Then start stretching out how often you call the names.   Then when they seem to get the idea, start standing back while they browse and then call the names once in a while and give them a couple raisin or carrot treats.  Eventually when they really have the idea, give them a new treat, something they really crave like a bit of banana or something like  that.    

Then start calling them from farther away by name.  If the wrong one comes, pet him but no treat.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Queen Mum. I started doing something similar...but I need to reverse the steps...name first then raisins...not the other way around. I will doing more often now. 
Sheepgirl, I hope like you said, when I get the others...after they are get alone...it would be easier to take one away and train him separately. 
I put leash on one at a time and walk them on leash. They are doing better. When they were at the vet, they were willing to follow the strangers on leash with some pulling but at least they walked.... I guess if I only had one, it would be a little easier. 
Thanks again for the specific direction. I am thinking about training them to pull carts and are getting two Alpines for packing.


----------

